# Surf this Weekend



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Anyone else going to be hitting the surf this weekend? If the winds are as predicted it may shape up to be pretty good!


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

I will stay inland so the wind stays away from yall down there.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

chuck leaman said:


> I will stay inland so the wind stays away from yall down there.


And I'll go out of town for work. That seems to be the only way to get the water and weed to calm down. :spineyes:


----------



## luv2fishnewere (Apr 5, 2009)

i hope the winds are as perdicted the family and i will be down there at the crack of dawn saturday morning. cross your fingers and talk to the fish gods


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Too early to tell, gotta double check on Friday. I freaking hate these weekend winds...


----------



## setxdargel (Jun 8, 2011)

I will be running lines if it stays close to predictions.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

...


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I predict it's going to be epic. Am trying on some Magnum Spooks now for dawn patrol.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Shhhh.....don't jinx it... 
=D


----------



## eulan1286 (Jun 7, 2011)

I will be there Thursday-Sunday but not staying the night


----------



## CalChil44 (Oct 27, 2011)

Will be out myself Friday moring bright and early.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Hopefully it will clean up over the next couple of days.


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

SE winds during the week and calming down for the weekend means the water will be GREEN! Should be hot in the surf all weekend if the weeds aren't too bad!

Good luck Gents...post up reports for I'll be offshore chasing the Tunas!


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Surf is forecasted to be dirty this wknd, and from the looks of it 1-2ft swells...I am waiting on the right time to go...we are not too far off.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

I finally get a chance to go, so I'm going to take advantage of it. I've caught fish in way worse than 1-2' swells before so I'll be down there Friday morning bright and early!


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Swells or no swells..green water and the trout will be there in numbers! 

Shrimp under a popping cork should slay them this weekend! If I wasn't heading offshore, I'll be in the surf this weekend!

Good luck Gents!

Ps..watch out for the tides...super full moon this weekend!


----------



## ProdrivePilot (Mar 29, 2012)

Looking Good









http://www.cbwebcam.com/beach/beachcamalt.htm


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Will the "supermoon" have any effects? 14% bigger and 30% brighter?
I wish I could go and find out...


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

prolly not going flat, but im going to give it a shot in the morning, till monday.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

I'm going to try to elbow may way in on Saturday.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Not looking too green from what I can tell but I'll still be down there at daylight tomorrow!


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Surf.....green?*

Green water started coming in around 3PM or so. Hope it makes it all the way in as the next few days(maybe nites under full moon) will be good. You trout guys might have a field day.
Good luck!


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Oh man!! I'm excited now. Gonna hit the water early on Sunday 


-Nick


----------



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

Swell info saying itll be dirty this weekend and theyre usually pretty on. Suppose to be pretty clean Monday/Tuesday. Ill be out again this Tuesday. For the guys fishing for sharks, theyve been thick in the surf for the last several days. I lost 3 on Tuesday.


----------



## luv2fishnewere (Apr 5, 2009)

*good or bad*

Heading out tomorrow as soon as baby girl gets out of school. And ain't coming home till Sunday evening got the itch for some yellow mouth snaggle tooths.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Went to the surf this morning at Surfside.

Water was off color and choppy. Fishable if the water was in good shape but it would have been uncomfortable. 

Incredible amounts of weed. Most I have ever seen. Not just on the beach but out past the third bar. Weed lines up to 1/2 mile long and longer and a hundred yards wide.


----------



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

Buddy just said theyre catch specks under the lights at the Galveston Fishing Pier.


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Typical...calling for FLAT AND GREEN on Monday and Tuesday


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

where do you guys get the info?


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Check your PM


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

I went to MOB Thurs. afternoon it was fishable but the water was pretty sandy and patches of weed bad at times. I thew spoon and buddy thew soft plastics had a few bumps but thats it. Saw some bait running for it's life felt confident just no takers. I think the weed would be too bad to set out surf poles. Going back Tues. am. should be more green by then.


----------



## amazon (Dec 12, 2006)

Just got back from Surfside. Weeds are thick. Big rods will be tough. There are some specs in there though.


----------



## JSimpson65 (Feb 20, 2012)

I fished surfside yesterday afternoon till about dark. Water was rough but fishable, but the biggest problem was all the seaweed. It was as thick as I've ever seen. Managed one 21" trout and lost another.

Better than working.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Got to the surf yesterday morning and it was too dirty and rough to even attemp to fish. I brought my kayak just in case this would happen. So I fished East Bay instead. Started throwing tops before daylight with multiple blowups but no takers. Switched to plastics and started hooking up right off the bat. Caught fish for about an hour, then the bite shut off around 7:30. Fished til 9 without another bite.


----------



## fuller_trey (May 1, 2012)

I camped out on the beach just south of Rollover pass, but the seaweed was too bad to do any fishing. We fought the weeds for a couple of hours, but had no luck...
Are there any good fishing spots accessible without a kayak near the pass? I plan on going out again in the next few weeks, but I'd like a backup plan if the wind and weeds are bad again.


----------

